# The Legend of Zelda: Threads of Despair



## Forstride (Dec 5, 2010)

Last update: 10/20/2011, 12:36 AM ​






*Story*

For ages, there has always been a protector that served the land, seeing to it that evil forces would never overrun the land.  With each century came a new hero, and with a new hero came the duty to pass down the sacred clothing to him.  The legendary green tunic and hat, the iconic clothing piece of the heroes, was forged from the Threads of Despair.  The Threads of Despair are more than just simple threads, as it grants the hero wearing it the ability to overcome any obstacle with more ease than the average person.  However, with anything great, there must be something terrible.  If evil forces were to wear a piece of clothing made from the Threads of Despair, their sinister powers would heighten, leading to total control of the world.  These threads, the Threads of Despair, have been stolen from the Temple of Light, and must be retrieved before any evil ones have a chance to utilize their powers.

*Screenshots*




























From left to right, top to bottom:

_1. Title Screen, 2. Fishing in the Sacred Stream, 3. Using the Pictobox to take a picture of the Caster's Lake lakefront._
_4. Outside of the Kodrec Town Bar, 5. A snowy night on Faltron Farm, 6. A sunny day at Patierna Swamp._
_7. Link riding Epona below the entrance to Dustbird Desert, 8. Catching a fish, 9. Playing the Sun's Song on the Gemshorn._

*Videos*​​




*Download*
.EXE Only

.EXE + Music
*Demo Information*

*File Size:* .EXE Only = 12.34 MB, .EXE + Music = 63.67 MB
*Vista Compatible:* Yes
*Changes Screen Resolution:* No

*Updates*
Readded music!  Now using some tracks from ZREO (Zelda Re-Orchestrated for those who don't know).

Added some sound effects for certain items

Added walking/swimming sound

Made some changes to the swamp areas

Made some changes to the forest overlay

Fog is now it's own weather effect, so it can occur outside of the forest/lakefront trail.  Also, using a custom fog animation I found somewhere (Think it's by .TakaM, not sure).

Reduced Link's speed by one.  It feels nicer, but if people think it's too slow, I'll change it back.

Added the Cyclone Vase, which doesn't really have a use yet, but you can blow air around.

Changed up the Lens of Truth and Shade Cloak overlays
*Controls*

Arrow Keys - Move Link/Epona, move through menu selections, aim the bow/hookshot
Z - Action/Talk/Read/Play Gemshorn/Get on Epona/Reel Fish
X - Sword/Close Gemshorn box/Get off Epona/Scroll to end of text
C - Use selected item
WASD - Item Hotkeys/Select items from inventory/Play Gemshorn
Enter - Pause/Inventory
Q - Go to the pause menu to the left
E - Go to the pause menu to the right
Shift - Hide/Unhide info box & time meter
Ctrl - Hide/Unhide shading overlay
1,2,3,4,5 - Change weather
Mouse wheel - Increase/Decrease Time
Spacebar - Pause Time

*Current Features*
Time/Day System

Seasons

Weather

HUD

Text Engine

Instrument/Songs

Inventory

Map

Quest Status

Saving/Loading

Epona

1 Dungeon (Patierna Shrine)
*Items:*
Deku Nuts

Slingshot

Bombs

Boomerang

Gemshorn of Sorrow

Bow & Arrows

Fire Arrows

Bomb Arrows

Rod of Growth

Megaton Hammer

Hookshot

Cyclone Vase

Lens of Truth

Fishing Rod

Shade Cloak

Bottles

Pictobox
*Equipment:*

None yet

*Bugs/Glitches*

None yet

*Credits*

Myself - All of the engine so far, except what's listed below.
Lukearentz - Typewriter Text Engine
Xander - Link sprites
Darklink - Epona sprites
Calvein - Tree sprites
TRM - Item sprites for HUD
Muzzle - Hearts script
xot - Desaturation script
Takam - Water/Cabin/misc tiles
SuperMarioMaster91 - NPC/Misc. sprites

*Words from the developer:*
_*This will be edited with comments pertaining to the project that don't belong in the other sections*_

Now that the demo for NCFC 2011 is pretty much complete, I'm going to spend some time polishing up the game, rather than working on new features.  Things like improving weather, the general "atmosphere" of the game, etc.  I'm also going to map out some more areas, just so people have more places to explore in the demo.

Another note with NCFC 2011...If you like the game, please vote for it!  I could use all the support and feedback as possible, seeing as I haven't gotten as much compared to other fangames.  I mean, I know ZFGC is pretty much dead and all, but still, it's worth a shot.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 5, 2010)

Not bad.. But I'm not a big fan of 16bit zelda. I would post this in the Computer Systems section but that's just me


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 5, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Not bad.. But I'm not a big fan of 16bit zelda. I would post this in the PC section and BTW, what language is this written in?


are you implying that you can somehow run 32bit applications on an ancient 16bit CPU?
if so, congratulations, you have the worlds most advanced abstraction layer.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 5, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I was referring to the art style and sprites


----------



## JackDeeEss (Dec 5, 2010)

You have a big reputation to hold up here, because of the last failed Zelda Project.


----------



## mameks (Dec 5, 2010)

Oo~, looks pretty good


----------



## Forstride (Dec 6, 2010)

Just updated it.  See first post for updates/new controls.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 6, 2010)

well this is a pleasant surprise. I never took you for a programmer. You gots more respect from me.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 6, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> well this is a pleasant surprise. I never took you for a programmer. You gots more respect from me.


It's nothing complicated really.  I use code in game maker, not drag and drop, so I guess I could sort of be called a programmer...Oh well.  I just do this for fun.  I've been enjoying my time making this, as well as past games.

Also, for the next update, I'm planning on adding a few new items, including a certain one I have planned that hasn't been in any Zelda game before.  Also, I'll have new overworld areas that will also be in the completed version.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 6, 2010)

Hit F4 for fullscreen.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 6, 2010)

why is this in the art section


----------



## Forstride (Dec 6, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> why is this in the art section
> QUOTEGBAtemp Art Studio
> Show us your artistic talent! Post your drawings, your photographs, your tunes, your videos, in short:* your creations.*.. and get feedback on your work!



And well, this is a creation of mine, so yeah.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 6, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well OK that works


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 8, 2010)

It's nice, and it's commendable that you created such a Zelda-like engine through GameMaker.
Well done!

_Suggestion - _Change the GUI. It looks out of place in its current style.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 8, 2010)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> It's nice, and it's commendable that you created such a Zelda-like engine through GameMaker.
> Well done!
> 
> _Suggestion - _Change the GUI. It looks out of place in its current style.


You mean the HUD?  If so, I don't plan on changing it.  I like it like this, as it looks nice to me, and is nice and "clean" I guess you could say.


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 8, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Snorlax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, yeah, it's clean, but it looks out of theme with the rest of the game's graphics...


----------



## megawalk (Dec 8, 2010)

me. as a fan and collector of zelda games....
i like this already by the in-game footage...
it really looks promising


----------



## Forstride (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, the game was updated today.  I added the game's instrument, the Gemshorn of Sorrow (A gemshorn is very similar to ocarinas, panflutes, etc.).  The only song that's playable so far is the Song of Storms (Z, S, W, Z, S, W).  I also added rolling (Finally, I know).

The next demo won't be for a while, as I don't want to keep spoiling it.  The next demo will also be the last demo until the game is finished.  I have a tester that has been playing each release, and he will continue to test them to let me know of bugs, things I should fix/add, etc.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Dec 9, 2010)

The game's looking great! BTW, everyone I'm the private tester! So I get to see it all before you do!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So stay tuned for any update TDWP_FTW has. 'Cause once you see one, it's GONNA be worth it to play!


----------



## Forstride (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes, the map probably looks like shit to you guys, but I like it.  It's not supposed to be anything extravagant...Just a way to find out where you are/where other places are.

Here are two screenshots of what I'm working on (For the most part).  The Player Stats menu IS finished, and the map is almost finished.  I'm not going to spoil any names from the region (It's called Caleron as you can see), but stay tuned when I launch the next and final demo, as well as reveal a few town/area names, and show a few more items.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks positively smashing. Too bad it's not for DS, or I'd play it...


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 11, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Yes, the map probably looks like shit to you guys, but I like it.  It's not supposed to be anything extravagant...Just a way to find out where you are/where other places are.
> 
> Here are two screenshots of what I'm working on (For the most part).  The Player Stats menu IS finished, and the map is almost finished.  I'm not going to spoil any names from the region (It's called Caleron as you can see), but stay tuned when I launch the next and final demo, as well as reveal a few town/area names, and show a few more items.


For me its okay


----------



## Forstride (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, I thought I had updated this a month or so ago with new screenshots.  The game has come a LOOOOOOOOOOONG way since the original post...Oh well, better late than never.  Here's the latest demo if you'd like to try it as well:

http://www.mediafire...9drtag2wzw4g7hf


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 10, 2011)

The game looks really nice so far but I'm going to wait until the Final Release so I can be amazed from the Start.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Oct 10, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:


> The game looks really nice so far but I'm going to wait until the Final Release so I can be amazed from the Start.



Agreed. Will try when finished, without a doubt.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!

Here's a new screenshot cause I feel like it:






That's right, I've added fishing!  Also made a new textbox design which I really like.  Here's the latest demo as well, with fishing and whatnot:

http://nintendocfc.c...f%20Despair.zip

EDIT: Forgot to mention, I've entered ToD into the 2011 Nintendo Community Fangame Convention.  It starts in 6 days or so, so if you like the game, please check it out and vote for it!  There's other categories as well, like Mario, Metroid, and Pokemon, so be sure to check those out to, as your bound to find a cool fangame.


----------



## kupo3000 (Oct 17, 2011)

Is it normal that it uses nearly 1 GB of RAM and 50% CPU?
My laptop (Win XP SP3 OS) has a 1.6 GHZ dual core mobile processor with 2 GB of RAM and 256 MB of VRAM.
I use sizer to change the window size since it's normally disabled.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 17, 2011)

kupo3000 said:


> Is it normal that it uses nearly 1 GB of RAM and 50% CPU?
> My laptop (Win XP SP3 OS) has a 1.6 GHZ dual core mobile processor with 2 GB of RAM and 256 MB of VRAM.
> I use sizer to change the window size since it's normally disabled.


It used to do that for some reason, but I fixed it recently...It only uses 500 MB of RAM for me.  I've never tried it on any computer besides mine, so IDK.  It's not like it lags or anything, so I don't see why it's a problem if it doesn't cause any other problems.


----------



## kupo3000 (Oct 17, 2011)

No applications are running besides the NOD32 Antivirus in the background.


Spoiler











Running Threads of Despair with default window size (sizer app off).


Spoiler











Closing Threads of Despair leaves something that's using almost 500 MB of RAM. Memory leak?


Spoiler











I verified the processes and nothing tells me what's using that amount of RAM.
A quick restart and it goes back to normal RAM usage.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, it's made with Game Maker, and there are reports of it causing memory leaks, so IDK.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 20, 2011)

Not sure if I'm allowed to bypass the double post rule for updates, but if I'm not, a mod can merge it with my other post.


Anyway, kind of big update today.

- Readded music!  Now using some tracks from ZREO (Zelda Re-Orchestrated for those who don't know).
- Added some sound effects for certain items
- Added walking/swimming sound
- Made some changes to the swamp areas
- Made some changes to the forest overlay
- Fog is now it's own weather effect, so it can occur outside of the forest/lakefront trail.  Also, using a custom fog animation I found somewhere (Think it's by .TakaM, not sure).
- Reduced Link's speed by one.  It feels nicer, but if people think it's too slow, I'll change it back.
- Added the Cyclone Vase, which doesn't really have a use yet, but you can blow air around.
- Changed up the Lens of Truth and Shade Cloak overlays

Here's some screenshots as well:


















And of course, the download:

http://www.mediafire.com/?678jmn1lqb2u0ts

There's also a download in the opening post for the .exe only, for future updates without new music, or if you need to redownload it for some reason.

I have to use mediafire now as the music files (Which are loaded externally) take up a bit of space, and NCFC's hosting has a max of 10MB.  Anyway, enjoy the update!  I'm going to make one more update before NCFC, which will hopefully have the rest of the items (Anchor and Ice Shards) added, and maybe...Just maybe, a few more areas.


----------



## Mirby (Oct 22, 2011)

I've said this looks good over at ZFGC, but I'll repeat it here.

This looks good. 

Can't wait to see the NCFC version. :3


----------



## Forstride (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys!  The NCFC demo is finally here!

You can find the booth (AKA the page will all the info and stuff) here.  There's a download there, along with some screenshots, controls, and other useful info.

Also, please be sure to click Like next to ToD's banner on this page if you liked the demo.  Thanks if you do!  Even if you don't, thanks for at least checking out TLoZ: Threads of Despair!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 14, 2011)

"Not Found

The requested URL /booth.html was not found on this server."


----------



## Gahars (Nov 15, 2011)

The Threads of Despair seems like a pretty inappropriate name for something so beneficial (If someone had a healing potion, would it be called the Drink of Unending Agony?). Also, doesn't attributing the courage and perseverance of the Links in the series kind of cheapen their heroic resolve?

That kind of stands out to me.


----------

